

Apps 'to be as big as internet'  - bld
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8157043.stm

======
simonw
Apps "to be as big as internet", says CEO of a "leading independent
application store". PR puff piece.

~~~
cesare
If somebody who has an interest makes a statement, this should warn you. But
it doesn't automatically mean that it's false.

------
cesare
Good analysis.

When I first read Vic Gundotra (engineering v.p. at Google) statements he
convinced me. But I'm not so sure anymore that browser delivered apps will win
against custom applications.

Most users don't even know what a browser is
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ> \- btw, this has been made by a
Google intern) and custom apps already provide a better experience for them.

The proof comes from Google itself: Google Earth, Google Maps, Google Mobile
etc.

Browsers could soon become obsolete for the vast majority of users - who will
probably completely ditch PCs in favor or smartphones.

Edit: I'm not saying that I like it. I'm just saying it could happen.

~~~
garply
Completely ditch PCs in favor of smartphones?

'How do I type up my Word document with this cellphone?'

~~~
cesare
I mean for personal use.

You will type your Word document at the office and you will bring just the
smartphone with you when leaving to check email, read the news and stay
connected in general.

